# Still a bit rough



## justallan (Sep 22, 2014)

Not knowing squat about this, I'm halfway pleased with the outcome. I need to work on the diameter at the joints and am wondering what grit you go down to on sanding? Plus a good finish? The only thing I've used for a finish was a bar of wax that says "HUT BBB" or something like that.
Any comments are greatly appreciated.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 22, 2014)

Those are pretty good looking pens. You could try WTF (Wood Turner's Finish). It is easy and dries quick. After 5 coats it starts looking real glossy. CA is another finish that holds up well. There are quite a few.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2014)

I really like the FBE.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 22, 2014)

Allan,
Good looking pens. I usually sand to 600. I have use ca finish on my pens and I feel that Andrew Hadden has a great method- see it here:




Keep turning!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Caffery (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice work Allan, when I started making pens I also used hut wax, it's a good finish but not very durable. Ray mentioned wood turners finish made by general finishes, I have used it for a couple years now and of all the different methods I like it best. Keep up the good work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 23, 2014)

Good job! My first few pens were all rejects, either screwed up the finish or put them together wrong, your on your way buddy, and you have lots of great wood to work with..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 23, 2014)

Nice job on your first pens !
I agree with JR. Sand to 600 n Andrews video is great. One thing i have started doing with wood that is very open pored, is to essentially saturate the blank with thin CA. After i have sanded to finish, with the lathe off i place a paper towel on the lathe bed under the blank to catch any drips and hand turn the lathe while applying a layer of thin CA over the entire blank. Once I have covered the entire blank, i keep turning by hand to try and maintain a somewhat "even" surface and will use a paper towel to lightly dab any hanging drips off the bottom. I Keep turning by hand until the CA starts setting up on its own and then hit w accelerator. I will then sand it smooth and apply CA like shown in Andrews vid.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2014)

Great looking pens Allan! That FBE is outstanding! TA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the good words and advice guys. I'll certainly be doing something other than what I have so far.


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 23, 2014)

Allan
As for sanding - I go to 600 with paper then use Micro-Mesh pads that go to 12,000. They can be used wet or dry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 24, 2014)

They look great for your first.
Well done.
For a fast, easy, durable, consistent finish I use MINWAX Polyurethane and apply using my "Dipping Method".
Works great for me.
http://woodbarter.com/threads/pen-finish-dipping-method.4847/

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gimpy (Oct 4, 2014)

I start out with 180 grit, follow thru all the grits, finish at 6oo grit
the 2nd thing I do is wipe every thing down while still in the the lathe with acatone, withe the lathe stopped go along the length of the grain, then turn lathe on and wipe down really good.
the 3rd thing I would so is do the same process you did with the acatone, but use Minwax wipe on poly......
let it sit over nice nice....... I put between 8 - 10 cast on.....give it another night to dry and buff with canubua wax
Hop this helps...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------

